
A Coffee Table Book on Programming Languages - danielandrews43
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2030045192/hello-world-coffee-table-book
======
danielandrews43
Hey everyone, Daniel from the kickstarter here! After learning several
programming languages, and looking into many more, I thought about the shared
experience all programmers have of getting a program to run for the first
time. Whether it's your first time programming or the first time using a new
language or framework, pretty much all first interactions begin with a "Hello,
World!" command. I decided to turn this into an art piece, and the coffee
table book was born. Would love to answer any questions people have!

------
eberkund
No shipping to Canada? :(

~~~
danielandrews43
Added to the international shipping reward!

